# Thoughts on new Aqua One Aquavis 130?



## Girl From Mars (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, I'm shopping for a new tank around the 125-135L (33-36Gal) range. At my LFS today one of the crew suggested I take a look at the new Aqua One Aquavis 130 which appeals to me on an aesthetic level, but I'm concerned it might not be best for the fish.

Basically it seems to be Aqua One's response to the Fluval Edge but bigger, with a closed over top with an opening in it for cleaning, filter etc. The opening was fairly large, pretty much the entire size of the black cover on the top, although that's clearly at most just over half the top surface.

I'm planning on having the tank fairly heavily planted and running small groups of cardinal tetras, corys, dwarf gouramis and perhaps a red tailed shark (all yet to be confirmed).

Will the design of this tank mean they won't get sufficient oxygen or will the planting 
compensate for this?

My alternatives were the Fluval Accent (don't like the internal filter, and have heard there are issues with this), the Aqua One Evo 70 (only one with a canister filter) or the Juwel Rio 125 (although internal filter again plus I've not seen it in person).

Thanks!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to TFK!

That's a pretty tank for sure. I don't think you'd have oxygen problems, but cleaning it might be a pain in the neck. I'm sorry to say I don't have experience with any of these, hopefully someone will be by soon that can give you a better idea!

Your stocking sounds like it's going to make for a gorgeous tank, but you may want to do more research on the needs of the red tailed 'shark.' If this is Epalzeorhynchos bicolor, I *think* they need a minimum of a 4 foot tank?

Good luck on your quest, and happy tanking!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

There generally isn't a need to gravel-vac planted tanks, as the plants need the nutrients from the fish waste, anyhow, so I don't see cleaning being too big of an issue.

If you are concerned about oxygen, let the plants get well esablished and thriving before you begin adding fish. Once they start pearling, it should make you feel better about the oxygen situation.


----------

